# A Lesson from M*A*S*H*



## stone_dragone (Oct 26, 2007)

If anyone else here is a big MASH fan, you will understand.

While watching an episode of MASH on Hallmark channel, I heard COL Potter give some excellently sage advice that can be applied wonderfully to the arts.

"If you ain't where you are, you're nowhere."

It was in reference to wanting to be somewhere other than where you're at, and instead making the most of your circumstances.  I think it applies wonderfully to being "in the moment" as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2007)

Those pain killers are opening your mind, aren't they? 

Actually I liked this so much I printed it out and I'm gonna tape it on my motivational mirror.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, good one!

"Be here now!"


----------



## CuongNhuka (Oct 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Those pain killers are opening your mind, aren't they?
> 
> Actually I liked this so much I printed it out and I'm gonna tape it on my motivational mirror.


 
Motivational mirror? Intresting concept... I may just have to steel it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 28, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> If anyone else here is a big MASH fan, you will understand.
> 
> While watching an episode of MASH on Hallmark channel, I heard COL Potter give some excellently sage advice that can be applied wonderfully to the arts.
> 
> ...



et al,

While I agree one should make the most of their position, sometimes it is besst for one to leave and go elsewhere - i.e. transfer in the military, or change schools for a differnet instructor in the same system or possible change systems of martial arts one studies. 



"G"

A motivational Mirror is a good idea. Some use positive thinking for this. Ohters use negative. Positive works better in my opnion.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2007)

The (brilliant) writers of M*A*S*H have seemed to give the present CO's the wisdom of the ages... with the exception of short time CO Frank Burns  

With Potter I recall an episode of a soldier who tried to commit suicide several times because a mine explosion took off one side of his face... Potter intervened several times before finally getting fed up and actually tried to help the guy "do it"... the guy naturally fought back and then broke down crying in dispair. Potter, comforting him said: "...that's alright son, the part of us that wants to live is usually stronger than the part of us that wants to die." 

Lt. Col. Henry Blake was wise from time to time (when-ever he wasn't drunk or just plain lovably confused)... Hawkeye had just lost his childhood friend on the operating table due to extensive injuries. Later, Pierce was appalled that he was crying for the loss of his friend in spite of losing numerous patients on the operating table...

Pierce: "I lose guys on the table all the time why don't I ever cry for them?"
Blake: "I dunno, if I had the answer to that I'd be working at the Mayo Clinic... does this place look like the Mayo Clinic? ... Look, all I know is what they taught me at command school, that there are certain rules about a war. Rule number one is that young men die. Rule number two is that doctors can't always change rule number one."


----------



## Rob Broad (Nov 8, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> If anyone else here is a big MASH fan, you will understand.
> 
> While watching an episode of MASH on Hallmark channel, I heard COL Potter give some excellently sage advice that can be applied wonderfully to the arts.
> 
> ...



I like that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 28, 2008)

I am a Mash Fanatic. I particularly like the wise sayings of Col. Potter, and the witty one-liners from Hawkeye and Pierce. Good times, good times.


----------



## Jai (May 28, 2008)

M*A*S*H for all it's humor had some very good and well writen worldly asvise if you knew to look for it. Still one of the best shows ever made. I could watch it no-stop for days and never even notice that much time had passed. They don't make TV like that anymore.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2008)

Great show, well-written.

*Col. Potter*: By the way, what war is this?
*Hawkeye*: The latest war to end all wars.


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 29, 2008)

Jai said:


> M*A*S*H for all it's humor had some very good and well writen worldly asvise if you knew to look for it. Still one of the best shows ever made. I could watch it no-stop for days and never even notice that much time had passed. They don't make TV like that anymore.


 
Amen, man, Amen! Underneath all of the clever jokes was some deep wisdom on how to deal with some of life's most pressing issues. However, just for laughs:

Pierce: Somebody should arrest the war for disturbing the peace.
Pierce: I wish they would keep the noise down, I can't hear the war.
Col Potter: I've got a soft spot for Klinger. He looks a little like my son, and he dresses a lot like my wife.


----------



## thardey (May 29, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Great show, well-written.
> 
> *Col. Potter*: By the way, what war is this?
> *Hawkeye*: The latest war to end all wars.



Hah! I just watched that one last night!


----------



## Mr G (May 29, 2008)

Somehow, M*A*S*H was one of the best TV / Movie representations of life in the US Army Medical corp I have ever seen.  It is a strange dichotomy to be in the "saving lives" part of the military...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 30, 2008)

I still watch MASH twice, three times a week.  While I dearly loved Henry Blake, Potter was a far more stabilizing figure in the series.

It was a trailblazing series: endearing and topical, intelligently written.


----------



## YinYang (Dec 7, 2008)

Jai said:


> M*A*S*H for all it's humor had some very good and well writen worldly asvise if you knew to look for it. Still one of the best shows ever made. I could watch it no-stop for days and never even notice that much time had passed. They don't make TV like that anymore.


Here here= MASH was and still is great performers with great scripts.

Much peace,
Andrew


----------



## hkfuie (Jan 3, 2009)

Just remember, there's a right way and a wrong way to do everything and the wrong way is to keep trying to make everybody else do it the right way.  ~Colonel Potter

LOL!  I can sure catch myself in this one sometimes!


----------

